# Job Seeker Visa and Work Permit



## prseeker06

Hello All~
I just started looking for jobs in Germany through contacts I have in there. The response I seem to be getting from most of them is that their employer really like my profile and would like to hire me but just don't want to go through the hassles of getting work permit for someone outside EU. 

From the requirements of a Job Seeker Visa I think I will be able to show enough leads for job interviews, financial security and also have one of my friends host me for an extended duration. My question is, if I do get a JSV, will it make it any easier for an employer to get me a work permit?

Also, with my current situation, are there any other routes that I can look at through which it would make it easier for an employer to get a work permit (consultancies, staffing companies)?

Thanks!!


----------



## sunil.saka

Hi There,

I am also stuck in the same situation. I gave my JSV interview on 12th May 2017 and still waiting for the result. Not sure if there are consultancies which can help in securing Work Permit from India itself.I am based in Hyderabad. 

Regards,
Sunil S


----------



## kumar33praveen

sunil.saka said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am also stuck in the same situation. I gave my JSV interview on 12th May 2017 and still waiting for the result. Not sure if there are consultancies which can help in securing Work Permit from India itself.I am based in Hyderabad.
> 
> Regards,
> Sunil S


Even am also in same situation


----------



## kumarm64295

Hey Guys,

I am new to this forum and would like to stat the process of the Germany job search visa. Can you guys please hep me where to start?
what documents required?
how much time it takes to get the job search visa(I mean complete processing time in months)

And lastly if it is work applying for the visa?

Please guide me


----------



## hugh.jackman

*Job Seeker Visa*

Hi guys. I need some information regarding job seeker visa. I am planning to apply it by the end of this month. I am from Pakistan and by profession i am Pharmacist. I have almost 4 years of professional experience. My question is do I need German language certificate ? If yes then which level would suffice ? A2 or B1 ? I have lived in Denmark for almost 8 months in past. Would it help in securing JSV ?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## pradeeshkumar

*working during jsv*

Hi
I am also trying for jsv. meanwhile are we allowed to do odd jobs during the 6month jsv to meet our ends. will we get deported from germany


----------



## dw.vaibhav

pradeeshkumar said:


> Hi
> I am also trying for jsv. meanwhile are we allowed to do odd jobs during the 6month jsv to meet our ends. will we get deported from germany


While you are on Job Seeker Visa, you are not allowed to do any king of job.


----------



## *Sunshine*

pradeeshkumar said:


> Hi
> I am also trying for jsv. meanwhile are we allowed to do odd jobs during the 6month jsv to meet our ends. will we get deported from germany


If you don't have 10,000 € in savings that you can risk, don't bother with a JSV. Getting caught working under the table will not only get you deported, but also banned from Germany for up to 5 years. 

Furthermore, not all foreigners who receive a JSV manage to find a job within these 6 months and many have to leave Germany.


----------



## masimshehzad

prseeker06 said:


> Hello All~
> I just started looking for jobs in Germany through contacts I have in there. The response I seem to be getting from most of them is that their employer really like my profile and would like to hire me but just don't want to go through the hassles of getting work permit for someone outside EU.
> 
> From the requirements of a Job Seeker Visa I think I will be able to show enough leads for job interviews, financial security and also have one of my friends host me for an extended duration. My question is, if I do get a JSV, will it make it any easier for an employer to get me a work permit?
> 
> Also, with my current situation, are there any other routes that I can look at through which it would make it easier for an employer to get a work permit (consultancies, staffing companies)?
> 
> Thanks!!


Someone please answet this. It will help al of us


----------



## masimshehzad

Please guide.


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is a rather old thread that has been dredged up for discussion. As you might imagine, the job seeking situation in Germany has changed quite a bit with the Covid pandemic and all. While Germany has managed to keep their unemployment figures at reasonable levels, the government is subsidizing a number of "furlough" and other programs meant to keep people employed if in name only until the public health situation becomes a bit clearer.

This may not be the best time to be considering a Job Seekers Visa - at least not until the situation clarifies a bit. I'm not sure that any European country is processing long-stay visas at present. Stay tuned.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure that any European country is processing long-stay visas at present.


It is a little more complicated than that. I know for a fact that the Germans are still issuing entry visas for certain special cases and it is possible for family members of German citizens to enter the country as well as third country nationals with a residence permit.

On the other hand, even those who don't normally require a Schengen Visa are not allowed to enter Germany unless they've the spent the previous two weeks in a country with low infection rates (the list is still rather short).

For example, only third country nationals already in possession of a residence permit or family members of EU citizens are allowed to enter Germany from the US at the moment.


----------



## SethO

Hey,
I don't know too much about that, but as I worked in many start ups over the years I noticed that they hire people from overseas a lot. 
Why don't you have a look at some start ups  
My girlfriend is from Australia and works for a company called joonko.de. I am canadian myself and work for delivery hero. don't give up. YOu will eventually come across a company that will hire you. the 2 worst things to do in germany, looking for a job and looking for a flat :fingerscrossed:


----------



## saradong

*HI This is Sara.*



prseeker06 said:


> Hello All~
> I just started looking for jobs in Germany through contacts I have in there. The response I seem to be getting from most of them is that their employer really like my profile and would like to hire me but just don't want to go through the hassles of getting work permit for someone outside EU.
> 
> From the requirements of a Job Seeker Visa I think I will be able to show enough leads for job interviews, financial security and also have one of my friends host me for an extended duration. My question is, if I do get a JSV, will it make it any easier for an employer to get me a work permit?
> 
> Also, with my current situation, are there any other routes that I can look at through which it would make it easier for an employer to get a work permit (consultancies, staffing companies)?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hopeful you'd get what you want. good luck


----------

